# Mystery spazzed out xD



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

So uhhhmm i was sitting on the sofa holding Red after her bath, she was wrapped in her towel. For those who dont know, Red is my guinea pig. xD she was eating her lettuce.

Mystery hopped up on the sofa next to us to be able to see her, like normal. I wasnt paying any attention, he never has bothered Red before, he always hangs around with me when i'm holding her. I was looking through posts on here when i heard breathing. Like... not real heavy, but loud enough to hear. It took a moment to register that it was breathing i was hearing xD kind of strange to hear considering i was alone in the room lolz. 

So i happen to glance over and look at Mystery, to see him watching Red and breathing heavyish... his eyes were huge and he just looked all excited. He looked from Red to me and back again and meowed.Red wasnt bothered at all... fearless little thing she is xD i just asked him "you alright there, buddy?" And patted his head and he layed down and went back to normal. He is currently sleeping next to me while Red's watching him now. 

Lolz it was unexpected for sure xD I mean gosh, its not the first time he has been around Red, he is around her all the time when she i'm giving her time out of her cage, and thats never happened before xD lolz cats are so strange. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Haha, I wonder why Mystery was reacting as such with eyes dilated and breathing like that? I think I'd sort of freak out if I heard my cats breathing hard over my shoulders! Lol. I wonder if cats can sense or communicate to other animals in a way they understand? Guess we'll never really know!

Hamsters are sure cute! How long have you had Red?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had her about as long as the cats, so 3 years just about xD she has gotten big lolz

Thats a pic of her ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

